# La Pavoni Europiccola



## Soll (Nov 10, 2013)

Proud owner of the La Pavoni Europiccola and I'm dying to give it a pull but not just yet ! I'm still on the hunt for a decent grinder to go with it so I've found the best coffee forum in the UK to help me on my mission....

I'm all ears !!!


----------

